# Looking for feedback about the Dell inspiron series



## rodrigo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm changing my computer for a new one and I want to know if someone 
has tried one of the Dell Inspiron series, specially the 570, with FreeBSD.

Any comment will be appreciated.

Regards
Rodrigo


----------



## tingo (Jul 18, 2010)

Nah, only the (old) Inspiron 8100 here. FWIW, that old machine runs FreeBSD nicely.


----------

